# Gels on a long ride



## NicciT (21 Jun 2013)

Purely out of curiosity how often do you take gels on a long ride (50 miles or more)?

I like the SiS gels (only others I've tried were High 5 and gave me cramps) - and I tend to take one every 15 miles or so - but the instructions say take every 20 minutes. I don't know anyone who takes gels that regularly - do you?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Jun 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jun 2013)

You should try eating real food!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jun 2013)

NicciT said:


> Purely out of curiosity how often do you take gels on a long ride (50 miles or more)?
> 
> I like the SiS gels (only others I've tried were High 5 and gave me cramps) - and I tend to take one every 15 miles or so - but the instructions say take every 20 minutes. I don't know anyone who takes gels that regularly - do you?


 

I take one or two with me in case I feel the need, and that is usually only on long rides where I can find myself with nowhere to buy food from.

If you used them as instructed it would be cheaper to go in the car


----------



## NicciT (21 Jun 2013)

So am I wasting my time with them? I do take snacks, energy bars but thought I should supplement them with gels.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jun 2013)

NicciT said:


> So am I wasting my time with them? I do take snacks, energy bars but thought I should supplement them with gels.


 

IMO you are wasting your *money* yes (or at least not optimising your spending). I don't see how time comes into it though.

Gel's are essentially designed for athletes who are performing in a capacity where consuming real food is not possible, i.e. they can not carry it or they would vomit it all back up or mess their pants. Since the companies selling these things want to make money, they want to widen the demographic they can sell to, so they typically hire people who are good at marketing. Being gullible, as people are, many average Joe's have become convinced that they should be using them on their weekend pootles.

They are a useful thing to keep one or 2 on you, for an emergency, but the reality is, it is cheaper and equally good if not better for you to be consuming real food, which costs less and tastes better.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jun 2013)

NicciT said:


> So am I wasting my time with them? I do take snacks, energy bars but thought I should supplement them with gels.


 

I always like to have a gel just in case but you cant beat proper food, on a long ride I try to have a halfway stop at a cafe and have a proper meal to fuel me for the next half of the ride.

At the moment I do like these Zero Tabs you put in your drink, they probably don't do much good but they make a nice change from just water and I dont drink fizzy/soft drinks such as coke etc.


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2013)

Nope, real food here as well, every 20 mins is a joke.

I will eat every hour on the hour a mixture of jam sandwiches, flapjack, soren fruit loaf and of cubes of jelly.

I recently participated in a charity 12 back to back 1 hour spin classes at they gym, and the above worked perfectly.


----------



## Spinney (21 Jun 2013)

What Rob3ert said...

But also, I prefer something a little more solid - flapjacks are good.

(What this means is that I generally use a long bike ride as an excuse to pig out on flapjack, chocolate, etc - probably consuming far more calories than is actually justified by the effort I put in!)


----------



## NicciT (21 Jun 2013)

I feel a bit of a prat now for wasting my money on them


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2013)

NicciT said:


> I feel a bit of a prat now for wasting my money on them


 

I wouldn't worry about it I am sure most of us have been there. I certainly used to spend lots of money in them before seeing the light


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jun 2013)

Just because you carry them, doesn't mean you have to use them. Carrying 1 or 2 takes next to no space, if you are in trouble use one. If you are fine, don't. Take them home and keep them for another day.


----------



## NicciT (21 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Just because you carry them, doesn't mean you have to use them. Carrying 1 or 2 takes next to no space, if you are in trouble use one. If you are fine, don't. Take them home and keep them for another day.


 Thanks - good advice


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jun 2013)

Maybe my initial post was overly militant against their use? It was not intended that way, many things developed for athletes can be of use to the average cyclist in the right circumstances, the problem (probably not so much a problem, although it could be, but more often simply cost inefficiency) occurs when the average cyclist uses the product in the same way or quantity as the athlete would, or when the average cyclist is under the impression that the product will make them perform like an athlete, or, when the average cyclist is convinced their needs are the same as an athletes, usually due to marketing.

If you were to take 1 gel every 20 minutes as instructed, on a 2 hour ride you would use 6 gels (or 5 if you omit the one to be consumed at minute 120 since you will now be home), at ~£1 a pop, that's ~£5-6! A loaf of Soreen costs between £1-2. A loaf of Soreen will provide more than enough nutrition for a 2 hour ride and would provide enough slices (depending how you cut it) to have one every 20 minutes.

You can consider fig rolls, flap jacks, granola etc vs gels in the same way.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

I save the gels for a sportive or similar they have more effect IMO that way when I want that extra bit. I usually like to have one about the last 10miles 10% to give me that extra bit (even if its just pychological); on Saturdays 100miler I also had one around half way; and it was similar for the 160mile TofF.


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> I save the gels for a sportive or similar they have more effect IMO that way when I want that extra bit. I usually like to have one about the last 10miles 10% to give me that extra bit (even if its just pychological); on Saturdays 100miler I also had one around half way; and it was similar for the 160mile TofF.


 

Hartleys Jelly, cut into cubes put in a bag  3 for a pound


----------



## TheJDog (21 Jun 2013)

jelly babies. Carry only the red and black ones as they are the best.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jun 2013)

I might try the jelly thing...
Don't generally use gels, unless I receive freebie samples, as has recently been the case. They seem convenient and probably not a bad way for a quick boost. Deffo no way you need to consume every 20 mins though. Infact I generally don't bother eating anything for the first 2 hours of a ride. Everybody is different I suppose and it's worth taking whatever you like or is convenient - aside from bananas pretty much everything can be used another day, if not required. Or simply do as I do and neck the leftovers the minute I set foot in the kitchen, post-ride  

Yes - I realise bananas can even be salvaged but (IMHO) they are a little tired looking after 4 hours stashed in the back pocket...


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I might try the jelly thing...
> Don't generally use gels, unless I receive freebie samples, as has recently been the case. They seem convenient and probably not a bad way for a quick boost. Deffo no way you need to consume every 20 mins though. Infact I generally don't bother eating anything for the first 2 hours of a ride. Everybody is different I suppose and it's worth taking whatever you like or is convenient - aside from bananas pretty much everything can be used another day, if not required. Or simply do as I do and neck the leftovers the minute I set foot in the kitchen, post-ride
> 
> Yes - I realise bananas can even be salvaged but (IMHO) they are a little tired looking after 4 hours stashed in the back pocket...


I thinking of giving it a go too that and the Soreen loaf I've seen a number of good cyclists do that although I do like my bananas too


----------



## Ningishzidda (21 Jun 2013)

Being a carnivore, I found it difficult to acquire the appropriate nourishment at the types of establishment Audax Organisers chose for the controls.

I used to stop in service stations for cold meats, but I couldn't carry them,,, until I found sachets of Whiskas Supermeat.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2013)

I like Nakd bars meself. They aren't cheap though but a nice taste. Soreen, raisins, prunes. I should probably drop the prunes if anyone is following me 

You can get fruit smoothies in a pouch too, name temporarily forgotten, as convenient as a gel and don't taste like shoot and probably just as good.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jun 2013)

I find a ham and cheese baguette fits nicely into a jersey pocket.

And it doesn't have the consistency of semen. So my friend tells me.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (21 Jun 2013)

I think they have their place like everyone has said. They are good for taking up hardly any room though for when you are going for maximum pro look avec no saddle bag


----------



## VamP (21 Jun 2013)

I use gels to fuel races in excess of 90 minutes in duration. Rarely more than one per race. I like the caffeinated ones. Depending on race start in relation to my last meal, I might also have a gel about 20 minutes before the start.

Having spent the money, you can find solace in the fact that you have now tested the SIS ones and found that they don't disagree with you. If you take up racing, you won't have to experiment with another brand.


----------



## User482 (21 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Just because you carry them, doesn't mean you have to use them. Carrying 1 or 2 takes next to no space, if you are in trouble use one. If you are fine, don't. Take them home and keep them for another day.


 
That's what I do. I think I've used two so far this year, both towards the end of long sportives when I was starting to flag.


----------



## montage (21 Jun 2013)

bananas and jam sandwiches are a pretty cheap, effective and yummy option!


----------



## Milzy (21 Jun 2013)

As a seasoned marathon runner gels are awesome & great for long distance cycling too. Even doing a sportive I'd rather go finish in a good time than rest at feeding stations. It depends on how serious you are.


----------



## billy1561 (21 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I might try the jelly thing...
> Don't generally use gels, unless I receive freebie samples, as has recently been the case. They seem convenient and probably not a bad way for a quick boost. Deffo no way you need to consume every 20 mins though. Infact I generally don't bother eating anything for the first 2 hours of a ride. Everybody is different I suppose and it's worth taking whatever you like or is convenient - aside from bananas pretty much everything can be used another day, if not required. Or simply do as I do and neck the leftovers the minute I set foot in the kitchen, post-ride
> 
> Yes - I realise bananas can even be salvaged but (IMHO) they are a little tired looking after 4 hours stashed in the back pocket...


Yeah wtf happens to bananas when you take them for a ride? Still just as yummy tho


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jun 2013)

They get semi-cooked by back warmth! 
Discolouration is a turn-off, imho. Nothing turns me off more than a semi-cooked and discoloured banana.


----------



## NicciT (21 Jun 2013)

Thanks everyone - some really good tips from you all! I won't drop the SiS entirely but will definitely make more of an effort with snacks


----------



## endoman (21 Jun 2013)

Today I did a fairly long ( 70 mile) 6000 feet of climbing ride. Quite warm, and I was putting in efforts up the hills. Had one power bar, 2 gels and a bottle of energy drink plus 2 bottles of water, before cafe stop at 50 miles. ( Refilled water bottle from moorland stream) then one gel and one water for the rest. That was plenty, but I have practiced how much I need over the winter, I know for 2 hours I can ride with no food intake etc.


----------



## NicciT (21 Jun 2013)

endoman said:


> Today I did a fairly long ( 70 mile) 6000 feet of climbing ride. Quite warm, and I was putting in efforts up the hills. Had one power bar, 2 gels and a bottle of energy drink plus 2 bottles of water, before cafe stop at 50 miles. ( Refilled water bottle from moorland stream) then one gel and one water for the rest. That was plenty, but I have practiced how much I need over the winter, I know for 2 hours I can ride with no food intake etc.



I'm doing a 70-miler (not as much climbing) tomorrow so I will take a couple of gels and power bars but will take some bite size snacks and see how I get on - thanks


----------



## endoman (21 Jun 2013)

I did make sure I was loaded up with porridge before I started and had a sizeable chunk of cake and Ice Cream at Cafe :-) Better to have too much than not enough, it's taken me 2 years of fairly intensive cycling to work out how much I need. I've made mistakes along the way.


----------



## billy1561 (21 Jun 2013)

I almost always end up bringing some gels home. Better too many than bonking.


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2013)

I use a mixture of things; mini Soreen malt loaves, small packets of dried pineapple plus I'll have a gel/energy bar on me but only as a back-up.

Usually I'll have one of the above every hour or so on a long ride (50+ miles) but if there's a stop planned I don't bother.

A good breakfast is important; porridge with raisins and jam for me an hour before I ride - fast, medium and slow energy release.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

Flap jacks and spare gels. Don't want the dreaded bonk! 

Shorter rides just eat before and make sure and take some water (or drink with electrolyte). 

Really short rides - don't bother your back side. Hydrate before and after. 

Sitting on the couch - make sure have a beer handy to reduce the likely hood of the shakes. Just me?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2013)

@Fnaar 's going to be disappointed when he reads this thread.


----------



## winjim (3 Sep 2013)

I'm having a tooth out on friday so have stocked up on gels just in case I'm unable to eat proper food.


----------



## Andy_G (3 Sep 2013)

Personally i hate Gels, on a semi long ride 65miles/4hrs i find a flapjack and two Bidons enough for me.


----------



## mattobrien (3 Sep 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of gels but did have a couple during the last twenty miles of a 100 mile sportive last weekend.

If I can, I like to go at a reasonable pace, so gels can be quicker to get inside you then normal food and disrupt breathing / the general flow of things a little less.

I will be taking many with my on my hilly hundred this weekend. I'd rather bring them home than wish I'd had them...

Before the weekend just passed, I hadn't had any gels for over a year. Real food when convenient.


----------



## tonyg52 (3 Sep 2013)

Gels and and ibuprofen can be dangerous in certain conditions 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-23900695


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)




----------



## winjim (3 Sep 2013)

Maybe I wont take ibuprofen for the aforementioned tooth then. Although I would suggest that that incident, although tragic, is probably statistically very unlikely to repeat itself.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

winjim said:


> Maybe I wont take ibuprofen for the aforementioned tooth then. Although I would suggest that that incident, although tragic, is probably statistically very unlikely to repeat itself.



Not to mention the cause of death may as well have been said to be unknown, given that the statement issued basically says, "this guy died because of a combination of everything he was doing and/or consuming at the time".


----------



## JoeyB (4 Sep 2013)

I use gels for my local 100km loop. Last time round I managed it on one gel and a bottle of water with a bit of CNP Pro Hydrate added for good measure.


----------



## zacklaws (4 Sep 2013)

I always carry two or three gels for when things suddenly start to get hard when you unexpecadly start to flag so you need a quick boost which solids don't seem to give you.

My prefered "gels" I usually buy a couple at a shop stop and are those chocolate covered ones "Cadburys Turkish Delight" which I wolf down there and then as they would only melt in your pocket. It may be psychological but they give me a good boost


----------

